# Cheap and Easy Body Bags!



## budeena

Actually, Lord Zodus, that is an AWESOME idea and in a very good price range too. Even if you frosted up the bag a little more or gave it a quick shot of the plastic friendly spray paint. Making a quick lightweight body for inside the bag with wiring from the center shoulders through the head and out the bag for easy hang up. A room full of these bags in low lighting would be terrific. Add an actor to one of the bags in the back could really set it up for some loud screams of fear. Nice job. Tell the wife....keep those ideas coming!!!!


----------



## Lord Zodus

Thanks! It's a bit too late this season (Last night was our Beggars night/Trick or treat). But these have given me a great idea for making a Silent Hill hospital scene. At a $1 price point, a dozen or so laying around with "blood" effects with some cheap body fill, I think they'll set the mood nicely


----------



## Screaming Demons

Great idea! I bought a couple of similar bags at a dollar store a few years ago that are for storing tings under the couch. They have a zipper just like this. Tell your wife thanks for the idea.


----------



## scareme

Your thread caught my eye. Cheap and easy, my two favorite words.  Thanks for the great idea. I'll run down tomorrow and pick a few up. What did you stuff the inside with?


----------



## eightcircuits

Spray some blood in there and add a motor


----------



## Lord Zodus

I used an old 3d target I had salvaged from my USMC days back in 1995. it is a 3/4 body shell and fit nicely inside the bag. I'm thinking of actually making a body form out of scrap cardboard (going to try that tomorrow, I'll post pics if it works out)


----------



## thehoghunter

Thanks! Heading out to get some now!


----------

